# 2007 sentra blower motor



## Srmclennon (Aug 31, 2014)

Fan/blower motor is toast. I can get an after market pretty cheap but I was told its a 6 hour job to get at it to replace. Have to remove most of the dash. Ouch. Does this sound about right?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

For anyone who comes across this thread in the future, I did the same job recently, and you do NOT have to remove the entire dash. It took me about three hours altogether, with breaks, because I didn't spend the 10 minutes to remove the driver's seat first and spent the whole job inverted like an astronaut during lift-off.

1. Record radio presets.
2. Disconnect negative battery terminal and wait 10 minutes.
3. Remove the driver seat to give yourself some room.
4. Follow the service manual procedure to remove the accelerator and brake pedal assembly. You may also wish to remove the clevis (u-shaped metal braket) from the brake input rod -- I had an extremely difficult time maneuvering the blower assembly past it.

There is one wire and three bolts to remove the accelerator from the assembly, then 1 or 2 wires (cruise-control equipped), a snap pin, and several (four?) bolts to remove the brake assembly.

3. Under the dash, toward the center, you will see a small box with three wire harnesses attached to it. There is a metal bracket with one screw holding it in. Remove the screw and you can move the unit around (mostly) freely without having to detach everything.

4. You should now be able to see the blower up at the top of the dash. There is 1 wire and 1 screw to remove, then you can wiggle it out.


----------



## 02sportytex (Mar 20, 2016)

This worked perfectly! Very easy and more than half the time it would have been to remove the entire dash. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

Just to add to that - the small box with three connectors that is right next to the blower motor is actually the Body Control Module (BCM).

It's a rather complex mounting arrangement for it where the metal bracket on the back of the BCM is slid under a rigidly fastened mating piece which takes that single Philips head screw.

That is, the screw passes loosely through the BCM bracket and lines up with a threaded hole in the rigid piece. Presumably all to keep the BCM vibration free and maybe air cooled as well.

As an aside, if you ever need to replace that BCM, the FSM has directions for getting it out from under the dash. That might take some contortions too.


----------



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi well I found out today on the 2011 we just bought the blower motors taken a dump! This car seems to have 2 blowers is this correct? cause it has 2 fuse spots blower 1 and blower 2 one is locking up bad scretching and stinks and the odd this is when I put the fuses in that was blowen the fans would not shut off! could this be cause of the blower going out or something else.


----------

